# Timeshare owner seminars



## Ask DAE (Sep 19, 2008)

Hello folks, 

Just wanted to give you a head's up on a new program we ae kicking off: 

Dial An Exchange (DAE), internationally known for providing exceptional customer service, has identified a need within the family of timeshare owners for a program that will enable them to become more knowledgeable about their purchase, the timeshare industry and their owner benefits. 

Their solution was the creation of the “Vacation Education” for Timeshare Owners seminars, which will be launched in October in Phoenix, Arizona and will be presented “live” to other markets with high concentrations of timeshare owners beginning in 2009. 

The complimentary Vacation Education seminars are geared specifically to helping timeshare owners better utilize their existing vacation time. Seminars will cover the basics of timeshare ownership, effective utilization of their purchase, renting, reselling and other options of which they may not be aware. No sales presentations will be given. 

Event host Dial An Exchange will discuss the benefits of effectively exchanging a timeshare week and determining other use options. Speakers will include Lisa Ann Schreier, author of “Timeshare Vacations For Dummies” and founder of Timeshare Insights; Randy Conrads, CEO and President of Redweek.com; Francis Taylor, CEO and Co-founder of Dial An Exchange; Jerry Sikes, Chairman of ARDA Arizona and President of Pro Management; and Clark Rowley, Director of Marketing, Scottsdale Camelback Resort. Companies participating in the seminars will include Dial An Exchange, “TimeSharing Today” magazine, as well as others. 

“Dial An Exchange has long been aware of the need for new as well as seasoned timeshare vacation owners to have a better understanding of their purchase and how to leverage their ownership,” says Jacque Duhame, Marketing Specialist for Dial An Exchange. “Although some resorts have a strong owner services department to provide guidance long after the sale, in other cases, frustration may exist when the only information they received was at the time of their initial purchase. This could have been many years ago and may not be current data to enable them to manage their ownership today.” 

Dial An Exchange will be hosting two Vacation Education seminars for timeshare owners on Saturday, October 18th from 2:30-4:30 p.m., at the Town of Gilbert’s Southeast Regional Library and on Wednesday, October 22nd from 6:30-8:30 p.m., at the Rio Vista Community Center in Peoria, Arizona. The seminars will last about two hours and will support a lengthy Q&A session for attendees to obtain the most benefits from each session. Each attendee will receive a free gift for attending. Space is limited and RSVPs are required by calling 866-905-8656. 

Directions. The Town of Gilbert’s Southeast Regional Library is located at 775 North Greenfield Road at the Southeast corner of Guadalupe and Greenfield Roads. Rio Vista Recreation Center is located at, 8866 West Thunderbird Road, Peoria AZ, just ¼ mile inside Rio Vista Park, on Rio Vista Blvd, north of Thunderbird Road. 

Contact: 
Dial An Exchange 
Jacque Duhame 
602-516-7683


----------



## khdem (Sep 19, 2008)

*DAE Seminar*

Great idea.  I am new to timeshares..waiting on purchase of two Bluegreen packages to finalize.

IDEA:  Why not film the seminars and offer via the web?  I live too far from Arizona to commit to attendance...LOL...

Kay


----------



## teepeeca (Sep 20, 2008)

Sounds like a GREAT IDEA !!!  After the initial "kick-off", hopefully you will expand it to Northern California and/or the Lake Tahoe area.  If you "DO" expand to other areas, please give as much "lead time" as you can, and, maybe plan to give the seminars in the "off-time" of timeshare usage.

Tony


----------



## Kola (Sep 21, 2008)

Any chance you could get a summary of presentations posted on your website ?  Also, is there a way for interested T/S owners to post questions for seminar speakers ? 

K


----------



## applegirl (Sep 21, 2008)

*TUG???*

Hey!  Why aren't one of our TUG experts speaking?!  We have lots of knowledgeable people here!

Best of luck with your classes and thanks for sharing.

Janna


----------



## Ask DAE (Sep 22, 2008)

*Vacation Education Seminars*

Thanks for the feedback!

We are in touch with TUG to see if we can get a representative out to the seminars, but remember these will be ongoing. We intend to take this show on the road so we hope to see you in your area soon! 

We will figure out how to put some video on the site for others to enjoy and will try to post pertinent information.

We expect a bulk of the program to include lots of Q & A. 

Thanks again for your interest - tell a friend!


----------



## mamiecarter (Sep 24, 2008)

*Hope you make it to the New York-New Jersey area*

Bring your seminar to what is called the Tri State Area.Lots of TUG member here would be glad to see you.Post time and place here.


----------



## JoanE (Oct 9, 2008)

hi have just come across this link and would be interested in attending if you might come to the cleveland, ohio area
joane


----------



## Corky (Oct 18, 2008)

I'd like to cast a second vote for the northeast area.


----------

